# 1967 speedo gear help needed



## ergo (May 7, 2006)

hi my speedometer gear is about half off or so ,i just put in a 3:73 rear end does anyone know how many tooth gear i need ? the car had a 4:56 before i changed rear end so who knows what is in trans thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try this link;

http://www.teufert.net/speedo/speedo.htm


----------

